# Do you see them



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey does anyone think there house is hunted. Because i no for a fact mine is. I think i can show you. Just look at the pic closely and will see them. If i get them before they notice i saw them. There os another spot but i am scared of going in there. So i am not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, I don't see anything.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Shoot that just syats my fact that me and my friend can only see them. Well you need to look off in the the door on the first pic. And in the second pic i think i just missed him.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Your house is haunted? And you and your friend are the only ones who can see them? How many are there? Something needs to be done about that.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Your house is haunted? And you and your friend are the only ones who can see them? How many are there? Something needs to be done about that.


Well there are 7. Four are jerks and 3 are my best friends. They fallow me every where. And i can't be alone so there always there for me.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Are the three angels?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I just asked them and They said "well kind of. We are more souls stuck with her then angels. But we are technically angels. Including her. So yeah technically angels."


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m confused.. how is your house haunted?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Also I don’t see anything


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm confused also.. Are you saying your house is haunted with angels or spirits? I also don't see anything.
But wow that's creepy. YIKES.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm confused also.. Are you saying your house is haunted with angels or spirits? I also don't see anything.
> But wow that's creepy. YIKES.


I state me and my friend can see them. They don't like people. But the ones who follow me are angels and the ones that are in my house are not.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I state me and my friend can see them. They don't like people. But the ones who follow me are angels and the ones that are in my house are not.


Seriously you have angels in your house?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Seriously you have angels in your house?


It can happen. 


Chick named small fri said:


> I state me and my friend can see them. They don't like people. But the ones who follow me are angels and the ones that are in my house are not.


The angels don't like people? Can you get a priest or a pastor to cast the demons out?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> It can happen.
> 
> The angels don't like people? Can you get a priest or a pastor to cast the demons out?


Yep, looked it up and it's true, I'm glad I don't have any of that in my house, phew..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I state me and my friend can see them. They don't like people. But the ones who follow me are angels and the ones that are in my house are not.


I’ve never heard of that interesting


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I really don't get this whole thing, but wow...


----------

